# Wanting to wet test an HB Pro...



## Baydreamer35 (Oct 17, 2014)

DeepSouthFly said:


> Could be a long shot but anybody in AL or in the panhandle on here running a Professional? Looking at maybe getting one but I want to wet test one before I even think about buying it. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I think these guys in mobile have a Gordon which I think is pretty similar.
http://gulfcoastflyfishingschool.com/


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The HB region rep or other owner should be able to help set up a water test in your area.


----------



## Baydreamer35 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hookemdano in Ocean Springs has a 17.8 Gordon. Im sure he'd take you for a spin.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Hull changed in 05. So the waterman is the same as 04 and older hull. More rocker and less vee than new style. And yes, I would take for a spin.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

hookemdano said:


> Hull changed in 05. So the waterman is the same as 04 and older hull. More rocker and less vee than new style. And yes, I would take for a spin.


Will you take me for a spin?


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

hookemdano said:


> Hull changed in 05. So the waterman is the same as 04 and older hull. More rocker and less vee than new style. And yes, I would take for a spin.


Where are you located?


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Ocean Springs, MS


----------

